# Damenrad mit aufrechter Sitzposition



## Komatsche (27. August 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind auf der Suche nach einem Rad (Damen) mit aufrechter Sitzposition. 3 Besuche um Radgeschäft erbrachten 3 unterschiedliche Meinungen und damit Irritationen. Personengröße 1,73 cm, 16 Jahre alt.

Bisher fahre ich ein Scott MTB aber ich möchte lieber eine aufrechte Position weil im Halsbereich/Wirbel rasch Schmerzen auftreten und ich aufrechter sitzen will. Ein Verkäufer meinte, eine aufrechte Position ändert daran nichts, ein anderer meinte man kann auf ein MTB einen anderen Vorbau schrauben, der dritte meinte, dass es optisch keine "modernen" Räder gibt, die für mein Alter nett anzusehen sind. 

Ich konnte auf einem typischen Hollandrad Probesitzen, das war ok, aber es war ein "Oma-Rad". Gibt es denn nicht modernes, optisch ein wenig schöneres Rad als diese Hollandräder? Da lachen mich doch meine Freundinnen aus.... Vielleicht brauche ich ja gar kein Hollandrad, sondern nur eine professionelle Beratung? Ich bin auf Eure Meinungen gespannt. 

Danke


----------



## Coogh (28. August 2022)

(Vorbemerkung: Falls man als Mann in diesem Forum nicht antworten darf, bitte ich um Entschuldigung!)

Wenn du Schmerzen beim Fahren bekommst, liegt das meistens an einem nicht richtig eingestellten Rad bzw. der Sitzposition. Oft/meist lassen sich diese Probleme über ein professionelles Bikefitting lösen, ohne sich extra ein anderes Rad zu kaufen.

Falls am Ende doch rauskommt, dass man ein anderes Rad braucht, sagt einem der Bikefitter dann wenigstens, welche Geometrie man braucht. Das Geld ist also auf jeden Fall gut angelegt.

Ein Bikefitter mit gutem Ruf ist z.B. https://komsport.de/bikefitting/   ("Sitzpositionsvermessung Standard")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (13. September 2022)

Komatsche schrieb:


> Ein Verkäufer meinte, eine aufrechte Position ändert daran nichts, ein anderer meinte man kann auf ein MTB einen anderen Vorbau schrauben, der dritte meinte, dass es optisch keine "modernen" Räder gibt, die für mein Alter nett anzusehen sind.


Es können alle 3 recht haben.
1. Je nachdem wo der Schmerz herkommt, kann/muss die Position nichts dran ändern. Ursachen könnten der Sattel, der Lenker, fehlende Muskeln, verkürzte Muskeln, Verspannungen durch Haltungsprobleme,....
2. Je nachdem wieviel sich die Position für ein schmerzfreies fahren ändern "muss" könnte es ein anderer Vorbau tun. Muss man ausprobieren, kannst du aber schon an deinem alten Rad testen. Hier reden reden wir aber nicht von den tollen höhen- und winkelverstellbaren Vorbauten für Trekkingräder, die haben an einem Mtb nichts zu suchen.
3. Ist natürlich Geschmackssache, wenn du optisch ansprechend mit sportlich gleich setzt, dann wirst du nichts mit einer aufrechten Position finden, weil sich das gegenseitig ausschließt was den Einsatzzweck betrifft. Und das hat nicht nur mit der Geschwindigkeit zu tun, sondern auch mit der technischen Fahrweise. Wenn du meinst du brauchst das ja alles nicht, dann brauchst du auch kein mtb. 

Leider passiert das was du hier beschreibst sehr oft. Gerade jetzt auch im Ebike Bereich. Die Räder werden "verunstaltet" bis die Besitzer ein "Hollandrad" daraus gemacht haben, weil sie es sonst nicht fahren können. 


Komatsche schrieb:


> Gibt es denn nicht modernes, optisch ein wenig schöneres Rad als diese Hollandräder?



Im Prinzip gibt es drei Möglichkeiten unter der Prämisse, dass keine gesundheitlichen Probleme hast die dich einschränken:
1. Du gehst zu einem Bikefitting wie von @Coogh  geschrieben
2. Du trainierst deine Muskeln mit speziellen Übungen und dehnst dich regelmäßig, machst also Aufbauübungen.
3. Du fährst einfach bis die Muskeln von alleine kommen, am besten mit einem vom Bikefitter eingestellten Rad.


----------



## BigMaaaac (15. September 2022)

wenn es besser ist aufrecht zu sitzen,
dann ist es halt besser.

man sitz gebückter auf dem Rad auch nur um mehr Kontrolle über das Vorderrad zu haben,
oder den Luftwiderstand zu verringern.

wenn das Rad, was du hast ok ist,
dann den Ergotec High Baracuda Vorbau und Ergotec Riser Bar MTB Lenker dran.

müsste mit Verlängerung möglicher Züge, Schläuche u Kabel noch <100 Euro plus Arbeitszeit machbar sein.
(evtll passt der Sattel aber wegen der anderen Körperhaltung aber auch nicht so gut. er müsste evtll breiter)

sehr stabiel und aufrichtig 

nur als Beispiel.


----------

